# Impatiently waiting!



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

We bought this goat already bred. Her due date can be from November 17th -December 18th. I am thinking it is getting close. She is getting huge. I am excited to see if we get some cool colors. She was bred to a red dapple buck
View attachment 191461

View attachment 191463
View attachment 191465


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If you could...repost your pictures. I could only see one side...guessing her left udder. Its nice to see her full side, and from the back of her. Also is she a boer? I would live to see more pictures.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> If you could...repost your pictures. I could only see one side...guessing her left udder. Its nice to see her full side, and from the back of her. Also is she a boer? I would live to see more pictures.


She is 100 full boer...I don't know why it keeps locking the pictures


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh wow. That looks uncomfortable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She does look pregnant.

She still has udder filling to do and she is still up on her sides yet. Looks on schedule for due date.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes that girl is pregnant for sure. Thanks for the pictures. Now we can see what you do. I agree with Toth,,she has awhile on that udder filling. 
Looking good


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

I am hoping she has her babies soon! I know she could still have a couple weeks, but I am getting impatient


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh looks like 2 to me.... we cannot wait either.... good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Getting closer


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhhh its getting exciting! Good luck!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ooooh Any babies yet?


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Tanya said:


> Ooooh Any babies yet?


Not yet, she still has some discharge but not pushing or acting like she is in labor. She does seem a little uncomfortable but eating hay and animal crackers


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ooooh thats just plain goat spite. But I would rather have healthy kidding. Dont forget pictures


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Tanya said:


> Ooooh thats just plain goat spite. But I would rather have healthy kidding. Dont forget pictures


She is definitely adding some gray hair to my head! Up and eating this morning


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She looks a little high still though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Still watching and waiting


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

she is waiting for the day you cant hang around and surprise you


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Those babies are laying sideways saying "No momma, not today. We aint wanting to go just yet."


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:heehee:


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

I think today will be the day. Belly has dropped, udder much larger, arching back and discharge


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh good luck. Let us see pics when they are ready


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Be sure & take lots of pictures! Sending prayers for easy kidding & healthy wee ones!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I hope all is going well!
Any kids yet?


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> I hope all is going well!
> Any kids yet?


None yet, some small contractions and still discharging


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sending smooth kidding thoughts your way!


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Well we are still waiting She has had some discharge off and on, but nothing significant. She is definitely getting more uncomfortable, but in no hurry to have those kids:/


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Well, you said she has until Dec. 18. Possibly four more days of impatiently waiting. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its that Darn old Doe Code! :heehee::dazed:


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Its that Darn old Doe Code! :heehee::dazed:


I agree....I am having foot surgery on Thursday and can't bear any weight for a week. I am sure she will wait until then to kid


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

aimiecrowder said:


> I agree....I am having foot surgery on Thursday and can't bear any weight for a week. I am sure she will wait until then to kid


Oh, good luck with your surgery!


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> Oh, good luck with your surgery!


Thank you!!! Here she is tonight

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

2 more days until due date and I will be gone most of the day tomorrow for an unexpected foot surgery She wasn't cooperating for pictures tonight but I did manage to get this one of her udder.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck with your surgery. I hope it goes well.
Hopefully while you’re non weight baring you’ll have cute kids to snuggle. When I had emergency knee surgery My daughter brought in kids to snuggle with me and it sure made me feel better. Goat therapy is a wonderful thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Any baby's yet?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How was the opperation?


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Any baby's yet?


She is in labor now


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Tanya said:


> How was the opperation?


It went well...really sore, but she is in labor so should have babies tonight


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m so glad she waited for you!
Speedy recovery for your foot and happy kidding!!!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Omg I can’t wait to see pictures


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Twins!!!! 1 buck and 1 doe....Mom is doing great! Will get better pictures tomorrow. Mom is being super protective


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aww! Congratulations now you can get baby goat snuggles while your foot heals. I’m glad your surgery went well. I’ll bet you’re pretty sore.
Feel better and hug the babies for me, I have 3 more months till I have snuggle buddies.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw. What a beautiful get well soon gift. I hope you heal quickly and well and that you get your snuggles soon. Mom looks so happy. You must add it to the tally.
Please take care of yourself.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!! I am so glad all went well!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey...She waited for you to be there! Merry Christmas goat style! Just precious kidds. Definately share more pictures....please...
Congrats. Hope your surgery went well and you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Well the little boy is weak and can't stand up yet. I brought him into the house and have been giving him BOSE, B12 and syringe feeding. He pooped for the first time tonight. My husband just went to the barn and checked on the little girl and Momma isn't letting her nurse. He brought her to me and she drank 4oz. She was so hungry. They are both on a heating pad in the house. I am not sure if I should keep trying with Mom or just keep them in here since I can't get to the barn.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Pictures of boy
View attachment 193027







View attachment 193029


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like you have 2 bottle babies now. Beautiful picture of both little ones.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sorry about momma. Hubby should maybe tie her and take babies out to nurse. Maybe her udder is blocked?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd milk her and bottle the kids. Definitely check her udder/teats and make sure everything is ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree milk her and feed the kids.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

A little late but... A dose of Banamine can make all the difference for a doe that is being antsy about feeding kids.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Just wanted to update that I kept the babies in the house last night and gave Momma a shot of Banamine. I managed to use crutches and get down to the barn today. I took the babies down there with me and sit in the pen for a long time. She let them nurse and even allowed me to help them latch on. They seem happy and so does she I am the one that always takes care of them so maybe she was nervous about all the new people in the barn. Goats definitely have a funny personality. She even licked my face tonight when I was helping the babies. Hopefully it continues to go well


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh happy days. Keep up the good job but please save your foot.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So good to hear! Thanks for updating us withthe good news!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so good to hear, great work.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Updated pictures
View attachment 193081







View attachment 193079


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Updated pictures


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

Just darling! I totally understand the "not liking the routine to change, nor different people handling me" goat stance! I'm sympathetic. :kid:
Glad she did better with the kids once you hung out with her!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What beauties. Yay. Congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, so cute.


----------

